# Mothers songs



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my favorite mothers song i offer it to all mothers.

Happy Mothers Day!!!

YouTube - Goodbye's The Saddest Word by Celine Dion (Lyrics)

If you know any beautiful mother's song feel free to share!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW, I just listened to this BEAUTIFUL song -Thank you for sharing! It has the power to rip your heart out if your Mother has passed but a GOOD ripping, flooding you with memories that will never die -but carry us. 

Here's to my 2nd cry of the day!! If our kids can feel the "spirit" of that song about us -not only when we are gone, but in the here & now, we ARE truly fullfilling our destiny -to this gift that has been given to us - Being a Mother.  

My Mothers day so far -- a mixture of pure emotional JOY to "Embarrasment"! What our kids can do to us! 


Such a sweet morning. My oldest, home from College, he didn't have a gift, so he wrote me a song on a whim, he scribbled it down in a few minutes I guess. 

He gathered all his siblings around the living room, called me in, guitar in hand- starting strumming, got a good beat going, rocking the knee. I told him this had better not make me cry. 

I've never been "serenaded" by my son before. 

With the opening line, the tears started, when he got to the "Even though we're annoy-ing" I started laughing! :rofl: There I was a ball of teary MUSH, my mascara dripping down my face, laughing hysterically at these "simple" words. I was quite the sight. All the kids busting up too at his words. It is a wonder he got through the song. 


> Verse 1
> Oh Mom, your so good to me
> when I have a problem
> you're always there
> ...


That was my angelic son. 

Then we all go to church & afterwards, the Toddler Class Teacher pulls me aside to tell me my 4 yr old was calling everyone "stupid", quite the little defiant one, he wouldn't listen, wouldn’t sit in the chair, even told a few of them he hated them.  Yeah, he IS the handful that speaks his mind (TOO MUCH). One of the ladies says to him sweetly ... 'You didn’t really mean all that" while I was standing there & he answers "yes I did". At least they showed a little amusement by it -but they had to tell me, I mean, this was VERY BAD behavior. 

I go from Pure joy to well "EMBARRASSMENT" !! KIDS !#$%^&!#$%^&!! Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Not really specifically a MOTHER'S Song. But Strength of a Woman by Shaggy is the best.


----------

